# What..why?? Cant work while waiting for w. endorsement result??



## babyruth (May 14, 2016)

Pertaining to Relative visa holder wanting to work: To apply for a work endorsement you need a job offer, a signed contract. BUT... when you are to process your endorsement, collecting requirements plus waiting for thr result that'll take 3 monthlets say, you cant work?

Isnt it a breach of contract not to work for that long just to wait for a result? Is there a company who actually let go of their "new" employee like that?

I can endure the long process of collating requirements, paying, waiting...but this rule..is just.. 

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Of course you cannot work until you have a work visa or endorsement. That is the same law in most countries. By the same logic, you cannot call yourself a doctor until you have qualified.


----------

